# 60 Jahre Berlinale: Die Filme, die Stars, die Skandale



## AMUN (8 Feb. 2010)

*Die Fünfziger*

Wer in der Gründungsgeschichte der großen Festivals nach Begeisterung für die Filmkunst sucht, sucht vergebens. Die Biennale in Venedig war 1932 ein Kind des Diktators Mussolini, der seine italienische Filmindustrie gegen die amerikanische unterstützen wollte. Cannes war 1939 als demokratischer Gegenpol zum faschistischen Venedig gedacht. Und die erste Berlinale war 1951 eine Mischung aus Moralstärkung für die ausgebombten Berliner (sechs Jahre nach Kriegsende) und Signal der West-Alliierten an die Sowjets (zwei Jahre nach der Blockade): Wir geben diese Stadt nicht auf.

So muss auch mit der Legende aufgeräumt werden, der Filmhistoriker Dr. Alfred Bauer habe die Berlinale ins Leben gerufen. Er hat sie von ihrer Gründung an ein Vierteljahrhundert geleitet, aber Idee und Initiative kamen von Oscar Martay. Der 30-jährige Amerikaner war Filmberater des US-Hochkommissars, beaufsichtigte deutsche Produktionen, beschaffte auf unorthodoxen Wegen Zelluloid und hatte seit seinem Eintreffen in Deutschland 1948 eines gelernt: Zuerst gründet man einen Ausschuss.

Ein neunköpfiger Ausschuss beschloss am 9. Oktober 1950 die Gründung der Internationalen Filmfestspiele Berlin (welche die Kabarettistin Tatjana Sais von den Insulanern schnell zur "Berlinale" umtaufte). Mit deutscher Gründlichkeit wurden auch Quoten festgelegt: Im Wettbewerb sollten je drei Filme aus den USA und England, je zwei aus Frankreich, Italien, Österreich und Deutschland und je einer aus Holland, Dänemark, Schweden, Finnland, Israel, Ägypten, Indien, Mexiko und Australien zu sehen sein. Die Idee, einfach die besten Filme auszusuchen, setzte sich erst viel später durch.

Cannes und Venedig waren nicht sehr erfreut über den potenziellen Rivalen und verhinderten bis 1956, dass Berlin - wie sie - den Titel eines "A-Festivals" erhielt. Doch vor allem die amerikanische Besatzungsmacht besaß ein starkes Interesse am Gedeihen ihres Zöglings und ermutigte Hollywood, nach Berlin zu reisen.

Die ersten Star-Besucher waren Joan Fontaine und Laurence Olivier, die ihren damals schon elf Jahre alten (!) Hitchcock-Film "Rebecca" präsentierten. 1953 erschien Gary Cooper mit "Zwölf Uhr mittags" (der zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch schon ein Jahr in US-Kinos gelaufen war) und verirrte sich prompt während des Volksaufstandes in Ost-Berlin. Damit war Berlin auf der Star-Landkarte angekommen, und die glamourhungrigen Ex-Hauptstädter wurden verwöhnt: Gina Lollobrigida, Sophia Loren, Errol Flynn, Richard Widmark, Vittorio de Sica, Walt Disney, Federico Fellini - alle waren sie da in den 50er-Jahren.

Es war ein Jahrzehnt, in dem das Festival sich erst finden musste. Es begann im Titania-Palast in Steglitz, wanderte vom Delphi-Kino über das Capitol und den Gloria Palast, bis es 1957 für 35 Jahre im Zoo Palast ankam. Bis 1955 wurde der Goldene Bär per Publikumsabstimmung vergeben und entsprechend vergessen sind die Siegertitel. Doch als 1959 Claude Chabrols "Schrei, wenn du kannst" gewann, bedeutete dies für die Berlinale das Festivalabitur: Vor Cannes und vor Venedig hatte es die nouvelle vague - die wichtigste Neuerung im Weltkino seit Langem - erkannt und prämiert.


*Die Sechziger*

Wie jedes Jahr stellte die Berlinale 1961 rund 480 Großplakate so auf, dass sie von Ost-Berlin aus gesehen werden konnten. Das Corso-Kino im Stadtteil Wedding nahe am sowjetischen Sektor spielte Festivalfilme, und Ost-Berliner zahlten verminderten Eintritt. Dann, sechs Wochen nach dem Ende der elften Festspiele, wurde die Mauer errichtet - und fortan diente das Festival mehr denn je als "Schaufenster des freien Westens".

Die Berlinale machte diese geografische Isolation mit einer großen künstlerischen Offenheit wett. Schon Ende der Fünfziger hatte Direktor Alfred Bauer Alain Resnais' KZ-Dokumentation "Nacht und Nebel" ins Programm gedrückt - obwohl er genau wusste, dass die Bundesregierung die Vorführung des Films in Cannes mit ihrem Protest verhindert hatte.

Die Bären-Liste der Sechziger liest sich heute noch hervorragend. Michelangelo Antonioni gewann mit "La notte", Jean-Luc Godard mit "Lemmy Caution gegen Alpha 60", John Schlesinger mit "Nur ein Hauch Glückseligkeit", Roman Polanski mit "Wenn Katelbach kommt". Berlin war mit den Trends auf einer Höhe. Nur den Neuen Deutschen Film, den hat Dr. Bauer verschlafen.


*Die Siebziger*

Hans Borgelt, von 1953-68 Berlinale-Pressesprecher, erinnerte sich noch Jahrzehnte danach an die gemütlichen Kahnfahrten mit Journalisten und Stars auf der Spree und an die Freiluftvorführungen in der Waldbühne: Die Berlinale war, auch wenn das kaum jemand mehr weiß, ein Juni-Ereignis. Sie lag ungefähr anderthalb Monate nach Cannes und anderthalb Monate vor Venedig. Das gefiel den Besuchern, trieb aber dem Auswahlkomitee die Sorgenfalten ins Gesicht: In einem Zeitraum von drei Monaten stritten sich die drei Festivalkolosse um die mehr oder minder gleichen Filme.

Dem gedachte Alfred Bauers Nachfolger Wolf Donner ein Ende zu setzen: Er verlegte die Festspiele 1978 in den Februar, was ihm zwar schlechteres Wetter, aber bessere Filme einbringen sollte. Mit einem Schlag veränderte die Berlinale ihren Charakter: Aus dem Sommervergnügen wurde ein Arbeitsfestival.

Die Vereisung der Temperaturen ging mit politischem Tauwetter einher. Ende der Sechziger war die Festspiel-GmbH gegründet worden, unter anderem, um den ewigen Einwand des Ostblocks zu entkräften, das Festival sei eine Veranstaltung der von ihm nicht anerkannten Berliner Landesregierung. 1974 kam der erste russische Film, 1975 gewann ein ungarischer, und 1977 ging der Goldene Bär an Larissa Schepitkos "Aufstieg", den Donner den sowjetischen Funktionären nur mit List und Tücke abgerungen hatte.

Der neugierige Blick gen Osten sollte der Berlinale bis zum Fall des Eisernen Vorhangs Sternstunden wie Zahnschmerzen einbringen. Filme aus der DDR, der Sowjetunion und Rotchina gewannen Bären - doch waren viele Scharmützel zu bestehen. Einmal drohten die Russen wegen eines Films aus dem Apartheid-Südafrika mit Boykott - obwohl der Film die Rassentrennung kritisierte. Der Kompromiss: Der Film wurde gezeigt - aber ohne Ländernennung!


*Die Achtziger*

Das Jahrzehnt begann mit einem Wechsel im Direktorium, auf Rolf Donner folgte Moritz de Hadeln. Der Brite de Hadeln war zuvor für das Filmfest von Locarno verantwortlich gewesen und sollte nun mit Ulrich Gregor, dem neuen Leiter des Internationalen Forums des jungen Films, gleichberechtigt die Berlinale führen. Wobei de Hadeln allerdings für den Wettbewerb, die Retrospektive, die Info-Show, den Film-Markt und das Kinderfilmfest zuständig sein sollte und damit fraglos auch den Großteil der Macht auf seiner Seite hatte.

Mit der Anschaffung eines Computers der Firma Nixdorf wurde die Berlinale 1981 kurzfristig zum modernsten Filmfest der Welt. De Hadeln hatte es sich in den Kopf gesetzt, die Effizienz zu steigern, und konnte 1981 immerhin einen Publikumszuwachs von rund 15 Prozent vorweisen. Doch auch wenn das Publikum in die Kinos strömte, blieben die Stars der Veranstaltung fern. Und was ist schon ein Filmfest ohne Stars?

Ein anderes Problem war, dass die deutsche Filmbranche der Berlinale misstrauisch gegenüberstand. Moritz de Hadeln stand in dem Ruf, deutschen Filmen keine Chance zu geben, was bei einem Blick auf die Gewinner verwundert. 1980 gewann Werner Schroeters "Palermo oder Wolfsburg" den Goldenen Bären, zwei Jahre später bekam ihn Rainer Werner Fassbinder für "Die Sehnsucht der Veronika Voss" und 1986 Rainer Hauff für "Stammheim". Norbert Kückelmanns "Morgen in Alabama" wurde 1984 mit dem Silbernen Bären ausgezeichnet, womit sich die Ausbeute eines Jahrzehnts durchaus sehen lassen kann.

Auch Filme aus der DDR feierten große Erfolge. Für "Solo Sunny" von Konrad Wolf gab es 1980 den FIPRESCI-Preis, Renate Köster bekam den Silbernen Bären, 1982 erhielt Katrin Sass den gleichen Preis für ihre Rolle in Herrmann Zschoches "Bürgschaft für ein Jahr". 1985 bekam Rainer Simon den Goldenen Bären für "Die Frau und der Fremde", 1988 teilten sich Manfred Möck und Jörg Pose, die beiden Hauptdarsteller in Lothar Warnekes "Einer trage des anderen Last", den Silbernen Bären.

Mit dem Goldenen Bären für "Rotes Kornfeld" von Zhang Yimou wurde 1988 erstmals auch ein chinesischer Film auf einem großen Festival ausgezeichnet, was dem chinesischen Kino in den Folgejahren einen erheblichen Antrieb gab. Für die Berlinale war jedoch viel bedeutsamer, dass sie seit 1986 mit dem Panorama eine neue Sektion für Arthouse- und Autorenfilme bekam, wobei einer der Schwerpunkte das schwul-lesbische Kino ist. Schon ein Jahr später gab es mit dem Teddy-Award dazu den passenden Preis, der gleich im ersten Jahr an den spanische Filmemacher Pedro Almodóvar und den damals noch komplett unbekannten US-Regisseur Gus van Sant überreicht wurde. Zunächst aus einer Champagnerlaune heraus vergeben, ist der Teddy-Award seit 1992 auch einer der vielen offiziellen Berlinale-Preise.


*Die Neunziger*

Bereits im Jahr nach dem Fall der Mauer wurden auch die Kinos im Ostteil der Stadt für die Berlinale in Beschlag genommen. So konnte Heiner Carows "Coming Out", der einzige Defa-Film über Homosexualität, im Rahmen des Wettbewerbs im alten DDR-Premierenkino International seine Welturaufführung feiern - und prompt einen Silbernen Bären gewinnen. Doch die Öffnung in Richtung Ostberliner Kinos war auch die einzige wirkliche Neuerung, die Moritz de Hadeln zu bieten hatte. Die Berlinale war ohne Konzept. War sie in ihren Anfangsjahren für die Mauerstadt das Fenster zum Westen und ab den Siebzigern auch das Fenster zum Osten, stand sie jetzt orientierungslos da. Hinzu kam, dass die Abneigung gegen den deutschen Film, die de Hadeln schon seit Jahren nachgesagt wurde, jetzt evident wurde. Nach knapp zwanzig Jahren im Amt brauchte die Berlinale dringend einen Neubeginn.


*Die Nullerjahre*

Mit dem neuen Jahrtausend kam auch der Ortswechsel: Die Berlinale wanderte von West-Berlin Richtung Osten an den Potsdamer Platz. Moritz de Hadeln war noch bis zur Berlinale 2001 Direktor, zwei Monate später wurde er seines Amtes enthoben und Dieter Kosslick zum neuen Leiter ernannt, der sich offenbar in den Kopf gesetzt hatte, die Berlinale ordentlich umzubauen.

Gleich in seinem ersten Amtsjahr 2002 holte er mit "Baader", "Halbe Treppe", "Der Felsen" und "Heaven" vier deutsche Filme in den Wettbewerb und gründete außerdem die neue Sektion Perspektive Deutsches Kino, die auf inhaltliche und stilistische Trends im deutschen Film aufmerksam machen will. Seither beglückt er Publikum und Filmschaffende jedes Jahr mit völlig neuen Abteilungen, Erfindungen und Sparten. Dazu gehören der Berlinale Talent Campus, bei dem junge aufstrebende Filmemacher auf erfahrene Regisseure treffen; der World Cinema Fund, der Filmemacher in Lateinamerika, Afrika und dem Nahen Osten fördert; der Co-Production Market, bei dem Produzenten und Finanziers und Verleiher aufeinandertreffen; die Sektion Kulinarisches Kino, bei der Filme gezeigt werden, die eine besondere Beziehung zum Essen haben, während Sterneköche etwas Leckeres kochen; und zuletzt das Berlinale Special, bei dem niemand so genau weiß, was es eigentlich soll. Offiziell heißt es, im Berlinale Special werden außergewöhnliche Neuproduktionen gezeigt - aber das dürfte zumindest dem Anspruch nach für das gesamte Festival gelten.

Und wie die Berlinale programmatisch Jahr um Jahr wächst, so erobert sie sich auch ständig neue Spielstätten. Ganz so, als gäbe es den Masterplan, für zehn Tage im Februar über ganz Berlin ein dichtes Berlinale-Netz zu spinnen, aus dem es kein Entkommen gibt. Die gute Nachricht ist, dass es auch nur wenige Leute gibt, die entkommen wollten. Die Berlinale ist das Filmfestival, das mit weitem Abstand die meisten Zuschauer anzieht. Fast jede Vorstellung ist ausverkauft oder zumindest gut besucht; in der Absicht, einen Film auf der Berlinale zu sehen, schrecken die Zuschauer selbst vor den abwegigsten, schwierigsten und unverständlichsten Werken nicht zurück. Filme, um die man sonst einen weiten Bogen macht, werden mit großer Begeisterung aufgenommen und beklatscht. Zwar wird in jedem Jahr der Ruf nach den Stars wieder laut, doch scheint sich das typische Berlinale-Publikum nicht weiter um Hollywood-Größen und nationales Roter-Teppich-Personal zu scheren. Denn das ist die eigentliche Pointe: dass die vermeintliche Hauptsektion, der Wettbewerb, für das Publikum längst ein Nebenschauplatz geworden ist. Die meisten Wettbewerbsfilme kommen ja ohnehin kurz darauf regulär ins Kino.


*Die Skandale*

Das Revoltejahr 1968, als sich Frankreichs Filmemacher mit den Studenten verbündeten und den Abbruch von Cannes erzwangen, hatte die Berlinale unbeschadet überstanden. Dafür kam es 1970 umso dicker. Im Wettbewerb war Michael Verhoevens "O.K." angekündigt, in dem ein US-Kriegsverbrechen in Vietnam im Bayerischen Wald nachgestellt wird. Der amerikanische Jury-Präsident George Stevens, Filmregisseur und einst unter den Befreiern des KZ Dachau, verlangte den Ausschluss des Films; andernfalls lege er sein Amt nieder. Die Jury spaltete sich, Direktor Bauer taktierte ungeschickt, andere Regisseure drohten einen Rückzug an, falls "O.K." ausgeschlossen werde. Schließlich löste sich die Jury auf, ohne einen Bären zu vergeben.

Am 2. Juli 1976, gegen 23.45 Uhr, beschlagnahmte ein Kriminalkommissar im Auftrag des Landgerichts im Zoo Palast eine Kopie von Nagisa Oshimas "Im Reich der Sinne". Das Gericht war durch Vorausberichte aufgestachelt worden, es handle sich um einen sexuell äußerst freizügigen Film. Ein Protest gegen die Beschlagnahme wurde abgelehnt. Der Produzent schmuggelte daraufhin eine zweite Kopie unter falschem Titel nach Berlin, wo der Film dann "konspirativ" doch gezeigt wurde.

1979 protestierten die Sowjets gegen Michael Ciminos Vietnamfilm "Die durch die Hölle gehen". Ihre Delegation verließ das Festival, und alle Ostblockgäste folgten. Der Film wurde vorgeführt, das Festival fortgesetzt. Die Berlinale hatte ihre "O.K."-Lektion gelernt.


*Wer in diesem Jahr beim Festival dabei ist*

Werner Herzog hat es halbwegs geschafft, Klaus Kinski zu bändigen. Dagegen ist der Jury-Vorsitz bei der 60. Berlinale ein Klacks. Dem Regisseur steht mit Renée Zellweger eine der sanfteren Naturen Hollywoods zur Seite. Auch bei Cornelia Froboess ("Pack die Badehose ein") sind die wilden Zeiten schon länger vorbei. Skandale werden natürlich trotzdem immer erhofft.

Welcher Film den Goldenen Bären bekommt, dazu wagen wir aus Erfahrung keine Prognose. Interessant dürften Scorseses "Shutter Island" mit Leonardo DiCaprio und Roman Polanskis "The Ghostwriter" mit Ewan McGregor werden - zwei Filme, die außer Konkurrenz laufen. Scorsese kommt bestimmt nach Berlin, bei Polanski ist es unwahrscheinlich, weil er eine Fußfessel trägt. Der skurrilste Wettbewerbsbeitrag ist die Doku-Fiktion "Jud Süß - Film ohne Gewissen", in der Moritz Bleibtreu Joseph Goebbels spielt.


----------



## Q (8 Feb. 2010)

Danke für Deine Festival-Infos AMUN! Hoffentlich gibts was Schönes zu sehen!


----------

